# First timer



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for my eggs to come. I have had my home made incubator set up for about a week and a half. 
It's a still air incubator. The temp as been between 100 and 104. Never dipping below. The humidity has been a bit harder to regulate. I started with 2 sponges and now have two small bowls. 
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't let it get to 104... at 102 eggs begin to literally cook.... Most people hatch between 99-100 degrees, if it dips below that for a short period of time you can usually be OK, above it, not so much...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The temp should be 99.5 degrees no higher than 101. Humidity needs to be around 50%, preferably at or a little higher. Do you have a humidity gauge?


----------



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

I do have a humidity gauge. I'm finding that the humidity has a lot to do with the weather outside. We put two small bowls of water and two wet sponges. Pretty good there. We've found that we can pour water into the bottom to spike the humidity during "lock down". 
I'm very anxious for my eggs to come. I've already lost sleep over just having the incubator set up, never mind when the eggs come!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

joleen0313 said:


> I do have a humidity gauge. I'm finding that the humidity has a lot to do with the weather outside. We put two small bowls of water and two wet sponges. Pretty good there. We've found that we can pour water into the bottom to spike the humidity during "lock down".
> I'm very anxious for my eggs to come. I've already lost sleep over just having the incubator set up, never mind when the eggs come!!!


If the incubator is sealed right the outside / room conditions should not be affecting the humidity inside the incubator. If your having issues keeping the temp and humidity steady I would not use it. Your hatch rate may be affected. I would make sure the temp stays at 99 - 100 for at least 24 hours, then work on the humidity. You humidity should hold for at least 10 hours before placeing eggs. I personally just use wet paper towel, sponges hold bacteria.

Good luck!


----------



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

It's a home made incubator, made from an old aquarium. I wrapped it up tight, but seem to need to leave one side open a little. I have a rock in there. I decided to remove it last night to make room for the other bowl of water. The temp spiked, I put it back in and it is steady again. I had read that a still air incubator needed to be at 102. I've got it down to 100 now. The humidity is at 54. 
How often do you change paper towels or need to add moisture? I've been finding twice a day I need to add water. I figure this is fine as I will be on there at least 3 times a day turning them. Temp seems to stay consistent dipping slightly for a few minutes right after opening.


----------



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

Is 60% humidity too high? Seems to be able to hold pretty steady at that. Between 50-60%


----------

